# 30Gal Desert Viv Build



## arkay (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for everyones assistance, as promised below is my first custom tank build.

I do have 1 last question. Over on the right side theres a little water hole. I completely sealed it with 2 coats of the 100% silicone stuff yet if still drains someplace within minutes. Every drop too like its being absorbed. I was wondering what I am doing wrong or what you would recommend to seal it so the water wont leak? Thanks in advance.

This was my tank 2 weeks ago...









After selling all my fish for $1 I completely cleaned it out and painted the sides and back black (back was already black).









I then used painters tape to protect the glass a little where I adhered the foam and also in the front so I didnt make a mess on the glass.









Using the foam adhesive i addached the foam polystyrine panels all around then the bricks of foam in random locations (except for the caves and lake).

































I then sealed some gaps with Great Stuff









Then I mixed up some og the tile cement and spread it all over the foam. I learned always add the powder to the water not the water to the powder or you'll get lumps.

















After drying for 2 days I added another coat, this time using the cement dye to get a more natural color.

















While that was drying I used the cement dye and colored some play sand mixing in some water and letting it dry in the sun.









Once everything was dry again I coated the cement with Minwax 2 thick coats. Then two more coats sprinkling sand on it while wet so it would stick.

















I then sealed the water area with the Silicone (which didnt work) added water and poured in some more sand and decorations.

























I had trouble finding a screened top so I bought some screening and wood molding from lowes and made a simple screened top. Right now I'm using 1 red heat bulb on one and and a standard white light on the other. In the center are 2 moonlights for the evening when I can watch them. I plan on getting 3 small Leo's once I fix my water issue.


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

very cool. dont let my leapord geckos see it, they may try and move in.
thats awesome. one suggestion. i have succulants in my "desert viv" too, i put mine in a cup, put some stones on the bottom for "drainage" (i only water them 1-2 times per month, but figured why not. then when cleaning time comes i just shop vac the tank. putting them in the cup, i can take them out without "up rooting" the plants. you could bury a cup under the sand a little, doesnt take much and it may make cleanup easier.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet design, way to take the time, i love how you decided to use playsand in the background.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

I used the "buff" color on my 55 gallon vivarium concrete also! 



Looks great!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I love the look of the background one silly question though . . .wont the cacti be bad of your frogs start climbing on them? or are they fake? . . . may sound silly i now I just dont know how'd that work


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks great! Fantastic job on the background!

laylow.. he's gonna be housing leopard geckos in this


----------



## arkay (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words 

Yes, I plan to put 3 Leopard Geckos (1 male, 2 females...lucky guy  ). Now that I completed this though I am going to redo my frog tank using similiar materials except jungle scene. 

Anyone know why the silicone didnt stop the water from draining? I applied a very thick coat, then a thin coat on top of that and waited 24 hours for it to dry, but still even the very bottom drained, like it just went through the silicone. Anyone have any better stuff to use for a watering hole?


----------



## BDport (Feb 17, 2009)

Water ALWAYS finds the hole 

I have always had problems with creating pools with silicone like that.
I fought with a silicone/plastic seperator for 2 years in a large FBT set-up.

Silicone doesnt seal to silicone so if there is a leak you need to cut all out and start over. Patching the hole with a squirt of silicone wont work.

I have now gone to the Leca clay method (not trying to contain the water...just keep above it)

Where I cant do that I use plastic/ceramic bowls.
I know..not exactly "natural" but easier to keep sealed and clean.
I use these in my Leo tank,cover the edges with rocks or sand...looks ok

Keep in mind..even if you do get the pool sealed,the silicone will eventually get pretty nasty looking 
Nooks and crannies almost impossible to clean.

Good luck


----------



## BDport (Feb 17, 2009)

While thinking about this build......

I would be careful with playsand as the substrate.
(I wouldnt use it at all personally)

Glued to the background is probably ok though.
Apparently it doesnt "go through" the gecko system very well,they do grab a bit of substrate while eating.

Many Leo keepers refuse to use ANY sand type substrate because of gut impaction fears.

I use a calcium sand instead (Reptilite,calcisand,etc)
My brain sees this as a safer option,and had worked fine for years.

BD


----------



## DRep (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't post here much (mainly keep chameleons), but I've kept and bred Leopard Geckos for around 16 years and have always kept them on sand (as adults). The reason many large scale breeders don't is because it's much cheaper and more convenient to just use paper towels, and they also aren't going for naturalistic enclosures. In fact, one of the first animals I bought is 15 years old and has always been housed on sand. 

Calci-Sand is actually worse than regular. It doesn't actually get broken down (thus eliminating the calcium aspect) and the grains are much larger than that of fine play sand. 

If you observe an animal getting lots of sand while hunting, obviously it may be a good idea to change it, but I don't think people should be deterred from using it.


----------



## arkay (Dec 26, 2007)

For the sand, a bunch of sites recommend play sand in their care sheets which is why I chose it. If they have problems I will kepp that in mind and look at other materials.

For the pool i had an idea...(I thought about the ickyness of it after time too)
- I tore out the silicone, it actually came up pretty easy
- Layed down a few layers of aluminum foil
- Then used an old T-shirt and some Polyester Resin. Kind of like paper machette (sp?) i spread it over the watering hole.
- After it dried I pulled it out, tore the foil off, and tonight I plan on touching up the edges and testing its water holding ability.

If it works I have a removeable dish in the exact shape I need. After fully cured it should be safe. I will test it first.


----------



## BDport (Feb 17, 2009)

arkay said:


> If it works I have a removeable dish in the exact shape I need. After fully cured it should be safe. I will test it first.


Good Idea!
That should give you a replaceable exact fit


----------



## BDport (Feb 17, 2009)

This is the problem with opinions..everybody has opposing views.

Scan thru the Leo forums and you will see a rabid "no sand" fanbase.
(which I dont subscribe to,btw)
Actually a "no loose substrate" fanbase.
Not only just the high volume breeders.
Not much in the way of actual research to back it up tho.

Do you have a reference or data for the calcium sand problem you suggested?
I would very much like to look into this,as I have kep Leos this way for about 10 years and had no problems. 

In their natural habitat I'm quite sure Leos come in contact with sand but they are not a "Dune" species.More of a loose rock and rubble animal.They probably dont experience large expanses of sand,it isnt their type of area.
Then again I havent been to Afghanistan,Iran or Iraq to see them 

BD



DRep said:


> I don't post here much (mainly keep chameleons), but I've kept and bred Leopard Geckos for around 16 years and have always kept them on sand (as adults). The reason many large scale breeders don't is because it's much cheaper and more convenient to just use paper towels, and they also aren't going for naturalistic enclosures. In fact, one of the first animals I bought is 15 years old and has always been housed on sand.
> 
> Calci-Sand is actually worse than regular. It doesn't actually get broken down (thus eliminating the calcium aspect) and the grains are much larger than that of fine play sand.
> 
> If you observe an animal getting lots of sand while hunting, obviously it may be a good idea to change it, but I don't think people should be deterred from using it.


----------



## Goanna (Jan 17, 2008)

That looks awesome! That screams Collard Lizard or Swifts though, or other new world reptile species that are safe to house with Cacti (Rosy Boas, Chuckwallas, Leopard Lizard [Gambelias species], etc). 

Leopard geckos should not be put in with cacti. Succulents are okay but with their thin fragile skin I wouldn't put a leopard gecko anywhere near a cactus. Also, leopard geckos are Old World animals, and cacti are New World plants (native to the Americas). In the deserts of the middle east where Leopard geckos come from you only find succulents, grasses, etc. No cactus. 

If you want to try it though, only use spineless cacti, don't use any species with even remotely sharp spines as the leos skin can be damaged easily.


----------



## arkay (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks all. I took some of the suggestions to make it more accurate. I have removed the spiney cactus and added more sucs. 

My custom dish refused to work. I tried using fiberglass resin and cotton from a T-shirt to mold a water tight dish to the exact correct size. First I layed foil down in the area so it would be removable. Then i mixed the resin and took swatches of T-Shirt cloth. I saoked the cloth in the resin and, like paper machet, lined the foil area with a slight overhang. Once it tried I trimmed it and smoothed the edges with sand paper. I then did one additional coat of just resin and burried it in sand. When it dried I pulled it out it looked like sand and fit in my spot perfectly. I filled it with water and let it sit in the sink overnight. Perfect no drainage. I tasted the water and it seemed fine. Put it in the tank, filled it with water, and BAM 30 seconds later the water was gone. So basically the sand was acting as a sponge pulling the water out, even over a ledge. I gave up and bought a medium size dish in the store. Again water got soaked out. I ended up having to use a large store bought dish and surrounding it with rocks instead of sand, making sure the sand didnt come to the top.

Anyway yesterday I bought Leo #1 of 3. She's very active and curious. Funny she likes watching you as you watch her. Much more exciting than RETF's.

Next chapter...relo the RETF's to a smaller viv, rebuild my big viv. using this method (except not desert), and populate with Darts. Stay tuned...


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

looks really cool I bet that is one happy leo!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

up close it looks like a cavern with stelachmite and stelachtites, very cool.


----------

